# Minerals for dogs?



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I'm just curious.. so do dogs ever need extra minerals like goats? They drink the same well water as my goats. Do the antagonists not affect them? I've just never known an animal could be SO mineral deficienct as a goat! Even if they are eating a 'complete' goat ration which you would think would be similar to dog chow. Made me curious about other animals.. chickens, cats, etc. Maybe goats are just special..


----------



## BC4goats (Jul 15, 2018)

I think goats are special  But not really because they need minerals regularly...same with cows and sheep...don't know about chickens, really... I know my grandma used to give baby turkeys peppercorn (have no idea why though)... Dogs shouldn't need anything, if you feed high quality food and let them "graze"  (my dogs like to pick and eat blackberries).... but I still like to give them special treats like goats clabber, raw garlic and eggs, fish oil + vit.E mixed with food.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I think it’s hard to compare animals. But it seems that goats have much more extensive issues with holding their minerals than other animals.

You can’t give a dog minerals like a goat, you can only give them mineral rich foods like fish, livers, organs/good quality meats, and certain vegetables and fruits. Aside from this matter, I will also say that not all “complete dog chow”’s just like “complete” goat foods are good. Anyway, the problem here is still the well water. I have hard well water so I give my dog the water I drink from our water cooler. What water do you drink? Can you not give your dogs that? I wouldn’t drink my well water, though I’d drink what I give my goats which goes through a filter first. If you’re water isn’t filtered, I wouldn’t give it to any of your creatures including yourself.

Hard well water is just not water you want to be drinking.

But also, keep in mind that mineral deficiencies in dogs are very different than goats. It won’t progress as nice and slow as tails losing hair and coat getting rougher and changing colors, they experience bone density issues and blood issues that are very, very serious.


----------



## BethJ (May 28, 2019)

I do buy high quality food for my dogs. We have a whole house filter to reduce sediment coming into the house and there is another smaller filter under our sink, 10 microns I think, that filters the cold water in that sink only. That's what the dogs and I drink. But the goats get water from an outside faucet so it only has the sediment filter unfortunately.

Thanks for your input!

Update: I looked up the filter since we recently got the replacement from amazon. It says 0.5 microns, so I was wrong! It removes sediment, lead and rust. I wonder if that means minerals as well? Here's the description from amazon:

Healthy Living replacement filter for your Filtrete under sink system
Healthy Living filtration reduces 99% lead, 99% microbial cysts, 97% chlorine taste & odor, 0.5 microns of sand, sediment, rust & soil
1/4 turn change filter replacement lasts 6 months
Filter capacity at 1,500 gallons
Maintains high full water flow rates of 1.5 gallons per minute on your existing kitchen or bath faucet
Tested and Certified by NSF International against NSF / ANSI Standard 42 and 53
SO, I guess I misspoke. The dogs really don't get the same water as the goats! It's more filtered so maybe it has less antagonists in it after all.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Dogs (wolves) evolved here, so they don't have the same issues with what is here that a foreign animal does.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

Dinovite makes blends for dogs and cats with trace minerals, vitamins, fatty acids, enzymes, and microbials to help with coat and skin issues.


----------

